# why did she do that?



## dwbonfire (Dec 18, 2011)

i have only had my doe for a week, and i have never had goats before. i have no idea what normal behavior is with goats. i had her out today we were walking around the yard and she stopped to pee, then turned around and licked the grass that she peed on! then she flipped up her lip (which i have seen the horses and sheep do when they are smelling something) but i have no idea why she would do that, gross! is there a reason for it or do i just have a yucky goat? lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> i have only had my doe for a week, and i have never had goats before. i have no idea what normal behavior is with goats. i had her out today we were walking around the yard and she stopped to pee, then turned around and licked the grass that she peed on! then she flipped up her lip (which i have seen the horses and sheep do when they are smelling something) but i have no idea why she would do that, gross! is there a reason for it or do i just have a yucky goat? lol


Sounds like the flemin lip curl .. but thats for bucks trying to smell does in heat ... I have no idea why she licked her pee though !


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 18, 2011)

that is normal and common.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

She was checking her scent.  They all do it.  Don't worry, it's normal.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree, totally normal.  They love to gross us humans out sometimes.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 18, 2011)

Good thing you have does. You don't want to know what bucks do.     Welcome to the world of goats. They are a trip. I so love mine. They make me smile and laugh everyday.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I agree, totally normal.  They love to gross us humans out sometimes.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 18, 2011)

There is NOTHING short of the Doe Code that goats love any better than making their humans go
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should see what a buck will do with that raw material to work with.


----------



## dwbonfire (Dec 18, 2011)

oh goody... lol.

thanks!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 18, 2011)

She was saying "Yeah baby, I'm a hottie and you know it!"


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She was saying "Yeah baby, I'm a hottie and you know it!"


----------



## peachick (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> She was saying "Yeah baby, I'm a hottie and you know it!"


ahahahha  or she was singing...  "I'm too sexy for my...."

bottom line  animals are just nasty creatures.  I dont know why anyone would have one...  or a hundred of them.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 18, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. It takes a real weirdo to take a critter with nasty habits and LOVE them, and yearn for more.

People are strange huh?

(I bought my lizard a Christmas present, lol)


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

